# new bulk diet for stater



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm 5ft 9 188lbs wanna bulk to 220 long term take it 5lb at a time tho and see where i am after x-mas

use this to bulk what u all think ??

MEAL 1 8-9am

in semi skimmed milk

1 cup of milk

1 piece of favorite fruit bananas cal 92g protein 1 carb 23

1 scoop of whey protein ( or 2) 48g prorein cal 240g

maybe a lil container of yogurt ( to thicken it up)

50g of oats cal 227g protein 5g carbs 33g

total meal vaule

40-50g protein

559g cals

56g carbs

meal 2 10-11pm

sandwich with brown bread

1 can 140g of tuna mixed wit fat free

mayo and sweetcorn 31g protain cals 160g carbs 8g

1 apple cals 60g carbs 16g

1 banana cals 92g protain 1 carbs 23g

total meal vaule

312 cals

32g protein

47g carbs

meal 3 1-2pm only got 20 mins here

chicken with veg + rice

could someone recomend me Amount to have here please ???

meal 4 4-4.30pm

1 steak

sweet potato

veg

littel raises for fat

pint of milk

fruit

meal 5 8-9pm

this will be a snack like banna +apple sandwich

with yougut

meal 6 before bed time

shake in semi milk what else can i have here???

any help at all would be great thanks


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Meal5, needs protien, possibly less carbs (see if you start getting fat basically).

Meal2, Sweetcorn every day would give you alot of starch... Better with lettiuce/red onion.

Meal6, You don't want whey here (absorbs too fast). Perhaps try cottage cheese or some steak (keep carbs low on the before bed meal).

Remember to add in eggs, they are good for everything imo.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ryan, meals look good pal, can i ask what b/f % you are at the mo

how many cals you hoping to take in a day?

I personally would have more shakes in my diet, try putting a few mass gainers in during the day and before you go to bed have a casein before you go to bed, slow releasing protein.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

bf is around 15-18 atm most prob around 17-18 tbh

i'm going to try hit 3200cals i defo will need help with my cals from some sort of sup as i have 100%whey with only 120cals in it and 0 carbs lol so will go and get somthing this weekend to mix in with my whey to help me with cals

thanks mate iv tweeked it a bit since and the portions will be slightly bigger as with the portions i was intened on having wont let me hit my target every day


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

what part of wales you from? im from cardiff and i run a supplement business, i can sort you out with a good price on a mass gainer!!

how often you training?

im around the same weight as you im 87kg which is just around 13 1/2 stone i think, and im also looking to bulk over the next few months, but want to do it all clean so i dont lose to much of my abs.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm from port talbot mate around about 20mins from u

ya its 13.5 stone i'm around 13.8 atm what ever that is lol


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

get 10 egg whites/ 3 yoks down you in the morning and eat as much chicken as you can through out the day


----------



## rob1969 (May 25, 2008)

hi can you let me know if i should use mike or water in my protien to gain weight intake lots of peanut butter cottage cheese all mix with whey with full milk


----------

